# AMAZING YouTube video



## ReptileGuy (Sep 16, 2012)

I have seen this video countless times.....and every time it just gets better 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4z9dNS5Ow8


----------



## tommylee22 (Sep 17, 2012)

That video is what got my kids so exited to get our extreme tegu. Biggin is already a beast at 3 months old.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Sep 17, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> That video is what got my kids so exited to get our extreme tegu. Biggin is already a beast at 3 months old.



Thats great!! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## TeguBlake (Sep 20, 2012)

wow, that is a funny video, hope the cereal was nutritious. lol


----------

